# How did you end up with a Cockapoo?



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

I saw an ad selling a cockapoo online and started researching this hybrid breed and realized that it's the perfect dog for me. I think I might be getting one in December.

What is your story? What made you decided that this was the breed (I know it's a hybrid) for you?

Edit: I also have allergies so cockapoos are pefect!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted a smart dog that was a people pleaser. I also liked the fact that Hearing Dogs for the Deaf use them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there.

for us...my husband was always afraid of dogs...and I have ALWAYS wanted a dog...I had dogs with my dad growing up. I beged my husband for 8 years for a dog...he wasn't my husband that whole time. finally I wore him down and he said he would face his fear...but on one condition...we had to get a cocker spaniel as the only dog he had ever like was a cocker....well I am allergic to dogs so I knew that was out of the question...so I started research, from different dogs, to allergy medication...then I found the cockapoo! I showed him a picture and he was hooked!
They are the absolute best. We love Lady more than we thought possible, and can't wait to get a second cockapoo....even my mom wants to eventually get a cockapoo! and she didn't even like dogs untill she met Lady,,,,now she loves all kinds of dogs. 
Lady kinda warms people's hearts!


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

I was looking for a puppy and had my heart on a cocker spaniel. I went on google and started typying cocker when cockapoo came up. I looked at images and fell in love. We got Archie who is now one and is the most gentle,loving and clever dog i have ever had. It was the best decision i have ever made and i love him sooo much.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cockapup said:


> I saw an ad selling a cockapoo online and started researching this hybrid breed and realized that it's the perfect dog for me. I think I might be getting one in December.
> 
> What is your story? What made you decided that this was the breed (I know it's a hybrid) for you?
> 
> Edit: I also have allergies so cockapoos are pefect!


you are not guaranteed not to have a reaction to the cockapoo, you really need to spend some time with one to see if you react, but even then depending on the coat tipe you could have a reaction. 

how allergic to dogs in general are you ?


----------



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

kendal said:


> you are not guaranteed not to have a reaction to the cockapoo, you really need to spend some time with one to see if you react, but even then depending on the coat tipe you could have a reaction.
> 
> how allergic to dogs in general are you ?


Thanks for letting me know. I had a miniature schnauzer before and I wasn't allergic to him. I am allergic to my friend's lab puppy and my other friend's cavachon.

I have thought a lot about the risk of being allergic. If I am I would probably start on allergy shots. I think it's worth it to take a chance.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Losing our 17 year old family dog, our cavalier was heart breaking and I said I would never get another dog. After 18 months I saw my first cockapoo and completely fell in love with the breed. I have never looked back. I do believe there is something special about them.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

cockapup said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I had a miniature schnauzer before and I wasn't allergic to him. I am allergic to my friend's lab puppy and my other friend's cavachon.
> 
> I have thought a lot about the risk of being allergic. If I am I would probably start on allergy shots. I think it's worth it to take a chance.


Hello and welcome
I am allergic too but my cockapoo has never given me a reaction and I snuggle her constantly!
They are the sweetest, people loving fun dogs! You will not regret it. I saw them on line and like all the others fell in love.
Probably like Kendal says try some time with one if you can but I bet you are okay
)))


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

P.s as Tess says they are so special a little bit of heaven!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Do you know I really don't remember how I came across Cockapoo's - there was no concious process. I'm just glad I did


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

A lady approached by Dad in the street when he was out with his working cocker spaniel and asked if he was a stud dog. She had a cockapoo and wanted to breed her bitch back with a cocker. Dad laughed when she said she had a cockapoo but the next day she brought her cockapoo to show him. He was hooked! Due to a change of circumstances the mating didn't go ahead but just mentioning the word 'cockapoo' to me got me researching. I thought it was hilarious! I always thought i would get a cocker spaniel but after a bit of searching found a wonderful breeder and Nacho came home!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We knew we wanted a dog and decided to get a cocker as we wanted a smaller dog who had good stamina, but equally loving. 
Looking online we found a breeder who bred bother cockers and cockapoos, we thought cockapoo was perfect as my nickname is poo! 
We did a little bit of research and decided it was the dog for us and we are so glad we did as Vincent is just the most perfect dog ever for us. Plus he's my first ever dog, and my boyfriends 2nd (he had a dog growing up, it was a hard choice for him as his dog died when he was 13, his parents got the dog when my boyfriend was born....he was heartbroken and worried about getting another dog but it's turned out to be the best thing we've ever done!)


----------



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Losing our 17 year old family dog, our cavalier was heart breaking and I said I would never get another dog. After 18 months I saw my first cockapoo and completely fell in love with the breed. I have never looked back. I do believe there is something special about them.


Tessybear, I lost my dog in 2009 and said the same thing. He grew up with me and was very special but I think it's time for me to move on, too.


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi cockapup, we got Flo because of my daughter's allergies. We'd had a retriever for nearly 17 years and my daughter had been fine with her growing up but started to react to other dogs we met. After losing her I swore I'd never have another dog again and didn't for 10 years! My daughter became very ill 18 months ago and we decided life was too short and decided to look for a dog to try and make life bearable for her again.

We met a lovely breeder and met their cockapoos and my daughter didn't react at all, so the search began. Flo has been with us 3 months now and although we've had a few problems with sleep depravation until about 2 weeks ago and we're working on separation anxiety, we would not change her for the world.

Another breeder recommended a homeopathic clinic in London who dealt with allergies so I suppose if you were into alternative therapies you could also look into that. 

Happy cockapoo hunting! My neighbour was so impressed that she went and got one as well!!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I had been trying to wear my husband down for 25 years to get a dog...but there was always a reason not to, children, work blah blah blah...
Then someone at work got a cockapoo puppy and that was it, I went into super nag mode until I got my way.
Great timing too as both my grown up sons are leaving home soon and I will be soooo sad, but Ted will be there and that will make it easier.
My husband (the anti dog) loves Ted to bits....does it on the quiet, but calls him 'daddys boy' and I often hear him say(from another room) give daddy a kiss.
Yet another triump for the cockapoo


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

We agreed to look after a friends cockapoo whilst they were on holiday. She fitted into our family so well and had such a wonderful nature that we ended up getting one two years later. 

Like others have said, my hubby wasn't keen on getting a dog, however, after many years of nagging he gave in. I don't think he would have if the borrowed cockapoo hadn't been so amazing. He is now as attached to Lottie as the rest of us.

Because our friends puppy was so good natured we got ours from the same breeder (Jandaz).


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We were originally looking at getting a cocker spaniel, but as I researched them, I came across the cockapoo...Just my opinion, but they just seemed a bit better for a first time owner. I instantly fell in love with the breed and changed my search to cockapoo...she comes home in August.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

It was a decision based on googling 'family friendly' dogs ! We then narrowed it down based in shedding qualities etc. I then tapped cockapoo into a search on flickr and found the most gorgeous pictures ! I then spent a few weeks checking back through all other breeds that I liked the look of and eventually came full circle back to the Cockapoo. So lots of research and we couldn't be happier. Dexter (now he's got over his puppy stage) is calm, cuddly and everyone thinks he is a real life teddy bear. Neither myself or hubby have ever owned dogs even as kids but Dexter seems to have fitted our life perfectly (except the occasional poop on the kitchen floor !)


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We were all set of a puppy, however undecided about the breed, none of us wanted a big dog, my parents mentioned cocker spaniels, alhtough me and my sister weren't as interested, plus didn't want a high shedding dog...
Dad was looking on the internet and came across cockapoos, and we never looked back


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I have recently lost my best mate, my dog Jack. I have quickly realised that I cannot enjoy my life without a dog to share it with. I was recently out shopping and met a dog, out with its owner, a breed that I had never noticed before. It turned out to be a chocolate cockapoo and he made such a fuss of me that I decided then and there that this would be my next doggy mate. Collecting my new puppy in 9 days and can't wait.


----------



## michelle011 (Apr 17, 2012)

My Bailey was handed in to work as a stray (i worked at an animal rescue) he was very very poorly and nearly died. We fostered him and once we had nursed him better we could not bear him to leave so we adopted him. And then found out he was a Cockapoo!!
We are now addicted


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread has me sooooo excited about getting my puppy! I've had to be sooo patient- timing isn't right until September so am awaiting a litter to be born in a few days-eeek


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

From the moment we married we always planned to have a dog, but just never got round to it, kids, full time work etc

Then two years ago I was made redundant and decide to work from home. We've looked after other peoples dogs while they went on holiday and I went off the idea of having our own, until Eddie came to stay

Eddie was a 10 month red cockapoo, he had separation anxiety, no training but I fell in love and missed him when he went home. When I told my husband of 39 years (you see how long we waited) he said "If you want one you can have one".

Gaia is everything we could of asked for in a dog


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I swore up and down to my husband that we were never getting a dog, but he really wanted one. As a child I was terrified of dogs, but as I grew up I wasn't so much afraid as I was just not a dog person. We had talked about this on and off but never came to a solution. One day I was at the pet store with my little brother (who loves animals!) and saw the cutest little cockapoo puppies! They were so cute and very sweet. After this, I went home and started researching. The more I read, the more I knew that this would be a perfect dog for us - we don't have a big yard, I love companionship, they are easy to train, low allergy, non shedding, etc. So after a lot of research and discussion, we decided to get one!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We thought about getting a dog for two years but there always seemed to be reasons to put it off. Early last spring we seriously decided it was the 'right time' and so began our research for the perfect dog to complete our family. We had loads of ideas and then one day my hubby saw a family at our girls school with a 5 year old cockapoo who he was very taken with. 
They brought Ted round to visit us and after half an hour we were hooked. Billy joined our family in August last year and I am sooooooo glad that we got a cockapoo. 
He is just perfect!
H x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I was always looking for a show English cocker spaniel as I was madly in love with them - Then when I was at work a customer asked if she could just nip out with some water for her dog - I asked what breed she had and she said a cockapoo - I asked to go with her to see one and that was me - I took a picture (with the owners consent) and showed my fiancé  that was the day I fell in love with cockapoos


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*... End up with a Cockapoo....*

Years ago whe I lived in New England, I had Goldens, used to show my boy Gus (conformation) but my life intruded on serious obedience training, eyc. When I moved to the Charleston, I just decided that temperament, intelligence aside that it was just too hot and humid forbtheir beautiful coats, and not fair to the dog. So for some years I planned to get a Kerry Blue. 
Bud puppies are a commitment I take seriously, and my work & travel schedule also would be unfair to a puppy. Besides that, Michael wasn't real kean on the idea ... Until. .. One night we were at the farm, and I returned from torn, amd there was this tiny little mewing sound, asked Michael what was up ... "we don't have a cat! (i am not the cat person ...) And he said "we do now ..." Shortly there after he said, "well I guess you 'll get your puppy now."
So I kept looking at Kerrys, the more research I did the more concerned I became about a terrier and a cat in the same house. While talking to EddyCats vet, I asked his oppinion about the breed that well adapted to the climate, and he mentioned poodles. I'm also not a poodle person (except standard with a puppy clip. I liked the fact that They didn't shed (much). Were very intelligent,
And made good companions. But a standard is a big dog. 
As I checked out breeders, now looking at miniatures, I came accross one o had Cockapoos too. After yet more research, I decided that a Poo might be a good Therapy dog. And we checked more breeders, and found OlliePup. Ollie is an F1- sire a miniature poodle, dam an American Cocker. 
Almost a year later, we had rescued a ferral cat who was badly injured, and whil Charlie was in the hospital, EddieCat decided (after she was spayed ) that she didn't want to play puppy with OP any more, that he needed a brother. So by now Michael is hooked on Ollie, so we decided to try to find another Poo. Well, 
By last fall we were committed to the "breed," and we're interested in finding a breeder with a "program"--and I frankly picked out Mr Morgan' Family because thir dog owners kept up with each other, that from birth the puppies were socialized to cats, other dogs and people. The puppy who We planned to name Stuart seemed to come from a great and loving extended family; and was an F 4--the fourth generation of 2 Cockapoos bred to each other. So we packed up Ollie and brought him along to pich up his brother. The breeders were great, and Michael had decided he wanted a Black and Tan, and when we arrived one of "Stuart," was 6 lbs, and very scrappy. So it was that this fierce little Foo Poo came home with us. ( I call him a Foo Poo because he has a stance and demeanor that reminds me of a Chineese Foo Dog.)
That's our story, and I so look forward to reading more.
R/ monica


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I had wanted a dog for a long time - when I was small, my elder brother had a Dachsund called Toby and that's how we found out I was allergic, so Toby had to go - I have always felt bad about this and apologised to my brother when I was old enough to realise what had happened (I would have been about 2-3 years old when we had Toby).

Then, we were staying in Winchester for my birthday in 2010 and were sitting outside a cafe when a young woman and her boyfriend sat down, all of a sudden this ball of fluff appeared at my feet, the girl apologised, I said 'no, it's fine, I love dogs, wish I could have one as I'm allergic' she said 'so am I' - it wasn't a Cockapoo but a Bichon Frise, we started chatting and she explained that she didn't have a reaction generally, a slight one every now and then. 

We walked away after chatting (and thanking her) to see a crowd around a Labradoodle puppy, very cute. Anyway, Helen wasn't really bothered about dogs (more of a cat person) but I was off by then. (Helen can't believe how she didn't love dogs as much as I did and couldn't live without our two now)

We were home that night (it was a Bank Holiday Monday) - I did some research, a Labradoodle was too big really, so I found out that Cockapoos existed, found a local breeder, contacted them, went to see the remaining 2 pups on the Tuesday and picked Ruby up on the Thursday.

I am very allergic to dogs and cats, horses, etc - my eyes get red and itchy and swell and my breathing gets raspy and I have difficulty breathing - this happens if I am somewhere a cat or dog has BEEN - I've had this reaction in a pub or hotel where a dog has sat down, you can't see the hairs until you look but they're always there - people with me who don't understand are shocked by how quickly this happens - 10 minutes or so..

If I stroked a dog or cat, I would have to wash my hands in case I touched my face and the reaction would start.

So, with Ruby, we went along and I wore a woolly jumper and made sure all the cockapoos sat all over me (Ruby is an F2) so her Mum, Dad, her, her sister, some others there - about 7 in total - I then kept that jumper on until we picked Ruby up 2 days later - no reaction.

Then, just had to wait until Ruby's puppy fur had gone - still no reaction.

Now, both her and Pepper sleep in our bedroom - this would practically kill me with a dogs that moults; with these two, nothing 

In fact, I would say that they probably do still have small amount of what it is I'm allergic to, as I am now *less* allergic to non-poodle crosses (less, I'm not cured).

It even confuses me, the times we went to puppy class, and there I am sat in a room full of other dogs, thinking 'I haven't taken Beconase or Anti-histamine' - which is how I can control/minimise my allergy normally, for a few hours - I forget I'm allergic.

Ian


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

We decided on a cockapoo after lots of research on hypoallergenic dogs (my son is allergic and has asthma) and loved the look of the cockapoo.

After spending time with a friend's 'poo with no allergic reaction we knew it would probably be ok.

We have two now ... one non-shed with a poodley coat and one which sheds a little bit with a wavy coat ...... and pleased to say Rob is fine with both!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

My daughter wanted a dog and when we decided that we would get one I started researching breeds I found that most dogs I looked had had some genetic problems so I started looking at crosses, my daughter at the time was 12 and 5 foot tall and weighed about 7 stone ( she hasn't grown much since) so we were limited on size so she would be able to control the dog on walks and pick the dog up if necessary. I found an American site that showed pictures of various crosses and we loved the shaggy look of the cockapoo.
My husband has astma and my father in law is allergic to dogs so a poodle cross seemed to be the best option. We found it a little difficult at the time to get a cockapoo but found a breeder that had cockapoos and mini labradoodles so we arranged to go and visit but when we got there she said all the cockapoos had been taken she had 2 mini labradoodles left and so we looked at them asked questions and then left for a few hours to return at the end of the day and get the smaller girl ( Libby) a very intelligent little girl many people think she a cockapoo. A year later I wanted another dog to keep her company and this time I was going to get a cockapoo (Teddy) who we thought would be smaller than Libby but hes a big boy at 18" and a real cuddy monkey.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

My wife and I have always wanted a dog and we were finally at the point in our careers that we can spend time with one at home. My wife suffers from allergies and so we decided to focus on a hypoallergenic breed. After some research online using Google I came across a site which asked you to answer 15-20 questions regarding your activity level, housing situation, availability of free time, and so on.
The site suggested 2-3 breeds one of which was the Cockapoo and after reading more about this breed and finding them to be just what we were looking for we began our search to find a rescue which actually took a number of months. Then we came across Lucia and the bonding between my wife and this dog was almost immediate, the person at the rescue operation was totally surprised her comments were along the line of “that this dog has never gone direct to someone like that not at least while she was in the same room” Well the rest is history and we now have had Lucia for 5 months and all three of us me, my wife, and Lucia could not be happier.
Good luck with your search


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

All I would say is get one on its own first not two like we did 

We went for one as we just fell in love with the cute looks nothing other than that and so much so we got two sisters - it was a mistake looking back but love them nonetheless...


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I finally talked the hubby into getting a dog (have always had them growing up) and we decided to get a Yorkie. While we were looking for Yorkie puppies, one of my co-workers told me about someone who had a cockapoo puppy that was "trouble" and they didn't want her anymore. I went over to the house, saw Amiee Jane, fell in love and took her home a week later. 

She was never really any trouble, just normal puppy energy.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

my brother had a cockerspaniel my sister had poodles. I liked them both so went for a cross breed.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*The movie Marley and Me did it to us*

Three years ago, we saw the movie Marley and Me. The next day we took an online test to determine the best breed for your family. Cockapoo was the top dog in our test results. 

So we went onto puppyfind.com, and separately came up with a list of 5 puppies. The dog common to both lists was named Snickers. Alvin aka Snickers is sitting next to me on the couch wondering why I'm not petting him. 

We brought our second Poo, Simon home from a vacation trip to Pennsylvania. 

Here's the BOYZ's story: My Love Affair With Cockapoo Dogs Alvin and Simon.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

my husband was also always afraid of dogs but at the time we got the first he couldnt refuse due to all I had been through he is now hooked on my cockapoos


----------

